# brakes



## cmga1964 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 1991 VW jetta. changed rear brakes, due to no pressure at pedal. All new hardware. While bleeding, left side cylinder developed a leak. I have now replaced this cylinder 4 times and still can not get pressure at the pedal. As soon as I start to get a small amount of pressure, the cylinder starts to leak into the brake shoe area. All other wheels seem to be ok, including the right rear, the problem seems to be isolated at the left rear wheel, looking for any ideas. I know this sounds insane, its a simple brake job, however, I already bought the car this way, the old shoes where not worn that bad, the rear wheel cylinders, where already replaced as was the master cylinder, I have even bench bled the master wondering if that was keeping from building up pressure. Also tried to clamp the proportioning valve arm, I read somehere that it should be clamped for bleeding, please help anyone. 


_Modified by cmga1964 at 11:05 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: brakes (cmga1964)*

clamped the proportioning valve arm ?


_Modified by reebo at 5:10 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## cmga1964 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: brakes (reebo)*

Yeah, I read somewhere, when bleeding the rear brakes, you need to clamp the proportioning valve arm to enable you to get all the air out of the lines. As for the leaking caliper, the front brakes work fine the problem is with the rear.


----------



## jnesbitt (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: brakes (cmga1964)*

Sounds like your having the same problem I am having..front brakes lock up, no pressure to the rear..soft pedal to the floor?? Silly question but do you have the drums on and the brakes ajusted correctly before putting the drums back on. 4 wheel cylinder seems like alot to replace. I pumped my brakes with the drums off and this will cause a leak as the cylinders expand to much and the seals pop. Did you replace the drums?? I'm the last person that needs to give you advise as I'm still having the same problems..


----------



## cmga1964 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: brakes (jnesbitt)*

Yeah, you can't apply the brakes with the drums off, unless you have someone with two screw drivers wedged against the shoe and the backing plate to keep the shoes from opening too far. I have done some additional reasearch, all indications to me are that it's the proportioning valve, located forward of the left rear wheel. This works dependent on the weight at the rear of the vehicle, it keeps the rear wheels from locking up and from applying before the front. It does this through pressure regulation, which is where I believe my problem is. This valve can be purchased from germanautoparts.com for app. $75.00. I am going to take a chance and change this. I hope this was helpful, If you need any other info, please ask, I will help if I can. 


_Modified by cmga1964 at 3:48 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## shelby987 (Dec 16, 2009)

good luck, I have been chasing a soft pedal that resulted in NO BRAKES while driving home a couple of weeks ago. I got so fed up with it I built the pressurized bleeder in the FAQ thread just to make sure I got a good bleed on the system. All air out....pedal right to the floor, only now I could hear the valve at the rear axle sucking air. $75 and it shoudl arrive today! I wish they made a rebuild kit for this thing!


----------



## cmga1964 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (shelby987)*

Well, I sure hope that is the problem. I too started to build a pressure bleeder, but have not gotten around to finishing it. I wish you luck, keep me posted on yopur success.


----------

